# Home Visit Needed in Dartmouth,MA. for BDBH



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Hi- Is there anyone in Mass. that can do a home for Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue in Dartmouth, Mass? Or does anyone have any contacts in this area that could possibly do a home visit for us? Please email me at [email protected] with any info!! Thanks!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have any contacts in this area so BDBH can get this home visit done?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Completed.


----------

